# MASSACHUSETTS Gamers!!



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Sep 29, 2003)

OK here is the deal folks.  I've just moved once again, this time from Boston out to Belmont (lousy place).  Anyway I'm planning to start running an new monthly game.  Details are still being worked out.  Here is what info is avalible:

Campaing will be an Oriental flavored one.  It's a homebrew that's still percolating
The game will most likely be on saturdays during the early afternoon until evening.
First game will be in the beginning part of October.
Two players are a definate so far.  I've played with them before when I lived closer to the cape.  The game may end up taking place down there if no suitable location opens up here.  

So if your interested Send me an email!!!!!!  For references please contact shadow64 or Sir Osis of liver.  They will be playing also.


----------



## Grim Luxuria (Sep 29, 2003)

*Sounds cool.*



			
				Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> OK here is the deal folks.  I've just moved once again, this time from Boston out to Belmont (lousy place).  Anyway I'm planning to start running an new monthly game.  Details are still being worked out.  Here is what info is avalible:
> 
> Campaing will be an Oriental flavored one.  It's a homebrew that's still percolating
> The game will most likely be on saturdays during the early afternoon until evening.
> ...




Could I get a little more info? I'm in Methuen, and should be able to play at those times. What is age of group, levels, rules we'd be using, etc?

EMAIL: grimluxuria@hotmail.com


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Sep 30, 2003)

Grim Luxuria said:
			
		

> Could I get a little more info? I'm in Methuen, and should be able to play at those times. What is age of group, levels, rules we'd be using, etc?
> 
> EMAIL: grimluxuria@hotmail.com




All players are in their twenties, although sometimes i wonder. Seriously we're all experienced an mature gamers.  We'll be starting at first lvl in a new world so somethings will not be familiar to anyone. I'm moving forward with 3.0 for now, that may change in the near future.  I've also decided to go with the core classed from OA.  I wont be using the clans from the book.  For reference also I will be using many sources for monsters, possible creating my own, and messing with existing ones.  We've all been playing for a long time. I know that at least one other player started with the red box and moved through the addtions.  So as I said we've all got experience and that's kinda the problem.  Everyone knows that when a troll shows up you use fire etc.  So I'm going to mess with things to try and bring back that new feel that gets lost when you've played for a while.  Mostly it will be just messing with descriptions, names and definitions.  

Another thing to mention is that fun is the most important thing to me when I run. I've played enough games in my time that were boring so I try to make things exciting for each player.


----------



## Grim Luxuria (Sep 30, 2003)

*Okay.*



			
				Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> All players are in their twenties, although sometimes i wonder. Seriously we're all experienced an mature gamers.  We'll be starting at first lvl in a new world so somethings will not be familiar to anyone. I'm moving forward with 3.0 for now, that may change in the near future.  I've also decided to go with the core classed from OA.  I wont be using the clans from the book.  For reference also I will be using many sources for monsters, possible creating my own, and messing with existing ones.  We've all been playing for a long time. I know that at least one other player started with the red box and moved through the addtions.  So as I said we've all got experience and that's kinda the problem.  Everyone knows that when a troll shows up you use fire etc.  So I'm going to mess with things to try and bring back that new feel that gets lost when you've played for a while.  Mostly it will be just messing with descriptions, names and definitions.
> 
> Another thing to mention is that fun is the most important thing to me when I run. I've played enough games in my time that were boring so I try to make things exciting for each player.




Sounds pretty cool. So Saturday afternoons, starting at about what time? And is it weekly? I'm looking online to see how far Belmont is (is that where you are located?)

Regards,
Grim


----------



## Grim Luxuria (Sep 30, 2003)

*29 miles.*



			
				Grim Luxuria said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty cool. So Saturday afternoons, starting at about what time? And is it weekly? I'm looking online to see how far Belmont is (is that where you are located?)
> 
> Regards,
> Grim




Not bad at all, I can get to Belmont right down 93. I also have a game room here, with combat grid, gamebook library, little fridge, etc, but I'm not sure if that would be too much of a pain for players from the Cape, and I wouldn't be able to play if the game was held out there.

Let me know what happens.

Grim


----------

